# I feel like I'll never graduate college.



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

There are only two sections available for one of the classes I have to take. One of them, the one I wanted with the higher rating on ratemyprofesssor.com and the one with the much better time slot, is already marked wait list...and the system won't even let me enroll until later today which means that all the upperclassmen with higher enrollment priority snatched it up before I did. 

If I take the other available section, not only will I have a not as good professor but I'm in huge danger in not being able to make it to my second class of the day from my first class in time because they're 10 minutes apart and I'm not sure how far apart the two classes are. There's a good chance they'll be close because they're both accounting classes but still, there could be possiblity that they're too far apart.

This wouldn't be an issue, however, if I didn't waste time with computer science. I had to switch to accounting because computer science was impossible for me. I went to tutoring and it didn't help, so it's not like I didn't try. My professor even told me I should drop the class and consider switching majors, which is what I did. 

I'm already pretty behind because I majored in computer science at first. I'll probably have to end up being in college for a full 5 years or if things go really wrong a little longer. If I picked the right major in the first place I'd have some breathing room and tight scheduling wouldn't be such an issue. If the classes fill up too fast in the future and there aren't enough sections I'll be screwed (though the chance of this happening will get slimmer as I go through college because I'll get more priority).

If I take more than 5 years to graduate I might off myself.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

I know things seem frustrating right now but that doesn't mean you'll never graduate. Taking 5 years to graduate instead of the typical 4 isn't the worst thing in the world. I'm currently in my 4th year of college but I have one more year after this before I can graduate because I got behind. Just hang in there. You didn't pick the right major at first but that's okay. You're not the first one to ever switch majors. And as you said, you'll get more priority in picking classes as you move along and gain priority.

Good luck with everything. You can do it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Take the Accounting course with the professor who is good,even if there is already a waitlist,try to get yourself on it because there will likely be students who won't show up,both students who are not and are on the waitlist.


----------



## allthatsparkles (Mar 1, 2013)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> There are only two sections available for one of the classes I have to take. One of them, the one I wanted with the higher rating on ratemyprofesssor.com and the one with the much better time slot, is already marked wait list...and the system won't even let me enroll until later today which means that all the upperclassmen with higher enrollment priority snatched it up before I did.
> 
> If I take the other available section, not only will I have a not as good professor but I'm in huge danger in not being able to make it to my second class of the day from my first class in time because they're 10 minutes apart and I'm not sure how far apart the two classes are. There's a good chance they'll be close because they're both accounting classes but still, there could be possiblity that they're too far apart.


I have had this situation a few times. I would suggest letting the professor know that you have a class right after that one and you'd appreciate if s/he would let you leave class five minutes early so that you don't have to run to make it on time.

But to be on the safe side, put yourself on the wait list for the other section if you can.


----------



## IllmaticJJ (Dec 29, 2013)

You're far from alone


----------



## corbeaublanc (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm with you on that. I am really behind, and am most likely taking a nosedive this semester as far as gpa goes.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

Never think of the lost time. It will only beget you more lost time.

Programming is like an inclination, you either have it or you don't. I can't tell you how many A+ students couldn't wrap their heads around it and they had to switch. One guy lost 5 years of his life before switching to something else. But he's now well and good and you know what? 5 or even 10 years is just a drop in a man's life. You've got 70 or 80 years more to go man, don't hurry!

As for the practical side, 10 mins are not so few. Like failoutboy said, you can use a bike 15mph * 10' = roughly 2.5 miles. Can the classes be further apart?


----------



## theghost0991 (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't think I will ever get to go to college.


----------



## jjj21 (Feb 24, 2012)

I graduated in 5 years and a quarter. It's not a big deal. I was a biological sciences major, though. The majority of the people I know took 5 years to graduate if they majored in biological sciences.


----------

